
Salesforce Considers Takeover of Twitter - doener
http://www.wsj.com/articles/twitter-shares-surge-on-takeover-report-1474636804
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12564298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12564298).

